# Skeeter Pee HIGH OCTANE!



## seth8530 (May 9, 2010)

Well, ladies and gentlemen i was about to make mead untill i discoverd just how expensive honey is as of late -_-. So i decided instead to make high octane skeeter pea. So here i am 11 dollars poorer with 10 lbs of sugar and 64 oz's of lemon juice. Sounds like a hell ova time to me kids.

The recipie.

9 cups of sugar per gallon.
19 oz of lemon juice per gallon.
1 tsp of tomatoe paste per gallon ( nutrient)
2 tsp of yeast energizer per gallon

Priemier cuvree Redstar yeast with a honey starter with lemon added. ( was gona make mead with it)

Enough water to fill the container the rest of the way up.

Right now i have the lemon juice sitting with the sugar. Im going to add the rest of the water sometime tonight. Im shooting for a starting potential alcohol of 18 percent. I figure its gona finish kinda sweet but if it dont... Well then atleast ive made rocket fuel. I hope to produce 3 gallons worth.


----------



## Julie (May 9, 2010)

ok, I can't resist - why are you trying to make such a high alcohol skeeter pee?


----------



## NSwiner (May 9, 2010)

I'm sorry but wny on earth would you Add tomato paste to that ,gagging as I type ? Secondly why would you want to make such a high Alc % on SP or any wine for that matter ??????????? YUCK .


----------



## seth8530 (May 9, 2010)

Im using the tomatoe paste as nutrient. I dont have any nutrient or dap sitting around so im going to use that as its high in nitrogen and other goodies the yeasties love.

As for the high alcohol content, im wanting to see just how high i can make the yeast go in a semi hostile enviroment. That is part of the fun of this expirement. Plus, i want to know what it taste like when i make something with too much alcohol in it. Its all part of the learning process.

Plus, if i think that it is just plain nasty i could always blend it with some low octane skeeter.


----------



## Julie (May 9, 2010)

seth8530 said:


> Im using the tomatoe paste as nutrient. I dont have any nutrient or dap sitting around so im going to use that as its high in nitrogen and other goodies the yeasties love.
> 
> As for the high alcohol content, im wanting to see just how high i can make the yeast go in a semi hostile enviroment. That is part of the fun of this expirement. Plus, i want to know what it taste like when i make something with too much alcohol in it. Its all part of the learning process.
> 
> Plus, if i think that it is just plain nasty i could always blend it with some low octane skeeter.



 OMG you are such the scientist, good luck to you and let me know how this comes out.


----------



## pwrose (May 9, 2010)

seth8530 said:


> Its all part of the learning process.



Well I predict that within a year if you hang around and haven't died from some crazy science experiment, you will be one of the more knowledgable people on here. The only way to learn is by making the effort in trying, and with that you are trying everything and then some. When you say I have been there done that you will have something to reference it to.

Good luck, and if this turns out to be up around 18% you will only be 77% away from shine. LOL

PW


----------



## seth8530 (May 9, 2010)

Thank you, the encouragment is welcome. I learn by reading and hearing from others.. but really nothing beats seing it for yourself.... Just curious what do yall think its gona taste like?


----------



## seth8530 (May 9, 2010)

Ok i have it seperated into 4 dif fermenters...

1 gal = 20.3 Potential alcohol

1 gal = 23 Potential.

My 2 smaller half gallon fermenters are at 17.5 percent.


So here is what is confusing me. i used the same ammount of sugar in all of them. I did not invert the sugar. Do you think that undisolved sugar is making the reading go that far off?


----------



## Runningwolf (May 9, 2010)

Seth, I applaud you on your experimentation. Before going into it you already know it may be something you dump, but on the other hand you may discover something great. Besides I bet if you lived by a college, the kids would snag it up real fast..LOL, not suggesting that. In addition what you learn from this inexpensive experiment might just save a future batch of something else. Stick to your experiments, take lots of notes, learn from them, keep us posted and don't be discouraged from negative comments. Good luck!


----------



## seth8530 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks, ill stay by this experiment. Will the overly high sugar content hurt fermentation.. should i pour some out 2 cups from each 1 gallon container and put the stuff i pour out into a half gallon container and top off each container with water to lower the sugar content?


----------



## pwrose (May 9, 2010)

I'm no expert but I don't think the yeast will make it to that point before dying out. However if they do make it there this would be a good learning experience, with doing four different experiments at one time.

PW


----------



## seth8530 (May 9, 2010)

Yea, it would be that anyways.. what im worried about is that the yeast might not even be able to start with the sugar that high tho


----------



## arcticsid (May 9, 2010)

I too apreciate the scientist in you buddy. But I would not experiment with ANY recipe until you have at least tried the original first. But more power too you.

I too make my Pee a little hotter than the original recipe.

But according to the original recipe. There is a good reason why you don't add all the lemon juice, or all of the nutrient and energizer in the begining. I hope you at least looked through Lons recipe before you start playing around to much.

I'd hate for you to find out you did something you will regret and end up dumping it.

But, all the same, good luck in what ever you venture into. I hope you are keeping detailed notes on all these experiments, a real scientist would. LOL


----------



## Minnesotamaker (May 10, 2010)

Keep in mind that sugar in high enough levels is a preservative of sorts (this is part of the reason you can keep a jar of jelly in the fridge for years and it won't mold). When you start out any batch with very high levels of sugar, yeast can have trouble getting started. For this reason, many people who are shooting for high alcohol ferments will do periodic feedings of sugar rather than starting with a very high S.G. in the beginning. Good luck.


----------



## seth8530 (May 10, 2010)

alright, if it looks like its having trouble ill turn my three gallon batch into a 4 gallon batch. That should lower the sugar down enough.


----------



## seth8530 (May 10, 2010)

Ok artic, you asked for some real notes lol. These are strait from my cell phone note taker device lol


I blendedd down the 1 gal containers by adding a quart of water to them each. I poured off a quart from each one into a half gallon container and topped it off with water. I have two 46 oz containers from yesterday. Their gravity seems to of moved down for some reason... either bad reading last night or fast fermentation..

Grean tea container blend down is now at 19%

Lemon tea container blend down is 13%

Mixed half gallon of juicey juice is at 16% ( a mix of lemon tea container and green tea container with a little extra water to top off)

46 oz grape juicey container is at 14.2%

46 oz mango juicey juice container iss at 17%

And here i am thinking i added the same ammount of sugar to all of them -_-.


----------



## arcticsid (May 10, 2010)

Dude, I have heard of people running their vehicles on vegetable oil, you could be the first to run it on wine!!! LOL

As I am sure you realize all fruits(juices) will have different amounts of natural sugars, if any. Thats why only a hydrometer can tell you where you are at. Theres a calculator in here somewhere that will tell you how much sugar to add to a particular SG to bring it up to your target level. I have never looked at it. If youre interested maybe someone can locate it for you. I think Tom posted it originally.


----------



## seth8530 (May 10, 2010)

haha, that would be great lol. None of those containers have fruit juice in them.. they are just empty containers im using to ferment the skeeter in. I figured i would keep the labels on them so that i could keep all of my readings and stuff strait.


----------



## arcticsid (May 10, 2010)

Seth go to google and enter "chaptalization" there are quite a few references about it. This is the process of adding sugar slowly to your ferment to increase alcohol to its max.

Leanne was just telling me she made some "kilju", Finnish, sugar wine, that she was able to get up over 25% by using this method using BREAD yeast. I have no reason to doubt her, although I find this hard to imagine. She is soon to be my wife so I had better say, ggod job honey, instead of saying, "yeah right"!!!! LOL

I have 2 gallons of apple wine going that I am going to try to max out by doing this, I used Cuvee however on this. If it turns out as hoped I will back sweeten it, but it should have a helluva kick.

She said she started her kilju at 1.085, and when it came down to 1.000, she added 1 cup of sugar(dissolved of course), and continued to do this until the yeast finally gave out. Although I think doing this would be better by using cuvee or champagne yeast, she said fresh bakers yeast will get up there pretty good.

Just a thought for your experimenting table.

Good Luck.


----------



## seth8530 (May 10, 2010)

Ill try that. next time for sure. maybe i can do that to some of my lower alcohol skeeter pea actually?


----------



## arcticsid (May 10, 2010)

Following Lons original recipe, I was able to get my Pee up to 16% by adding all the sugar in the begining and using champagne yeast. This stuff is sneaky enough, 16% sneaks up even worse! LOL. It could probably get higher, but haven't tried.

I'm going to add some fresh lime and ginger to my next Pee.


----------



## seth8530 (May 10, 2010)

16 percent pea sounds delicous to me lol. How much did the alcohol show through in the flavor tho?


----------



## arcticsid (May 10, 2010)

Actually it was pretty smooth. I have made other juice wines real high and it was terrible. If you are going to make rocket fuel, I think the lemon or apple juice is the way to go. High alcohol wine can really be terrible. Thats why you don't see many people in here making it that strong!

If you want to take it to the next level, learn a little bit about distilling. Be careful though, not knowing what you're doing can be poisonous and/or explosive. Don't even think about doing this on your own. Find someone who has done it successfully and have them teach you..Keep in mind it is also illegal as hell, you don't see that mentioned in here for a very good reason. But there are resources for you to learn from if you look for them.
.


----------



## arcticsid (May 10, 2010)

The last few batches of pee I made I tossed in a couple cans of frozen concentrate, choose your flavor, adds just a touch of flavor. I used raspberry juice and it was a nice compliment to the pee.


----------



## seth8530 (May 10, 2010)

I plan on distilling later on. Ive actually done a LOT of research into it and am pretty confident if i had a still i could do a decent job that i could guarantee wouldnt poison you lol. But right now im focusing on wine. 

Ive never made an apple that ive liked. It just dont taste pleasent to me at all. I wonder what it is about lemon juice that makes high alcohol tolerable/


----------



## arcticsid (May 10, 2010)

Don't know but it handles it real well.

White grape juice is a good base to use for experimenting. It is pretty neutral. You see alot of "experiment" recipes using it and than adding other things to it. I plan on using it again for my rosehip flower wine again, but have no intention on making it over 12%. 

But keep the white grape in mind for future projects.


----------



## seth8530 (May 10, 2010)

Yea, Is their any disadvantages to useing the store baught grape juice instead of using grapes? My grandparents have MANY acres of muscadines so i plan on doing something with that this fall lol.


----------



## arcticsid (May 10, 2010)

If you have access to grapes like that than why ask? 

Obviously we are talking about two seperate things. I was thinking white grape juice for experimenting. Use the grapes on there own. I have zero knowledge on grapes, but as you know many members in here know about them. For sure look forward to doing something with them.


----------



## seth8530 (May 10, 2010)

Well, i know that juices tend to clear faster and you have access to them all year round. Grapes on the other hand are a whole lot more unpredictable and muscadines are only available later on in the year


----------



## arcticsid (May 10, 2010)

No idea, that is all Greek to me. I live in a place where fruit and grapes don't grow. I have made lots of juice, frozen concentrates and a few fruit wines store bought, and they are never as good because the store bought fruits are usually harvested before all their natural sugars have not had a chance to develop completely.

Why don't you start a new thread with the above question. get some ideas on what to do with tose grapes when the time comes.


----------



## seth8530 (May 10, 2010)

I might make a thread when the times comes for that. Do you know of any good ways to check if you have good fermentation other than a hydrometer?


----------



## arcticsid (May 10, 2010)

Not really. Obviously visually. I have had fermentations that looked like the stuff was boiling. I've had some where there was a ton of foam, some none at all. I have had some go from 1.090 to 1.00 in 4 days, some that have taken 2 weeks. Some wines look like nothing is happening but the hydrometer can show you that indeed it is fermenting.

A hydrometer really is the only way to tell whats going on, especially when it comes time to add the sorbate and allow it to rest before bottling. 

Most of the gang recommends to look for a constant SG for a few days after sorbate to make sure fermentation has stopped. No way to do this without a hydrometer.

There is a whole discussion on ensuring a good fermentation, but that is a different thread and and has its own set of thoughts.

But, no. A hydrometer is probably the most important tool for measuring and determining activity during a fermentation. As you may have seen, those who come into the forum asking questions and announce they don't have one get picked on good.


----------



## seth8530 (May 10, 2010)

yeah, ive seen that lol. I have one but it only reads up to 16% What i dont understand is why everyone Decides to use 1.089 and those strange numbers instead of potential alcohol.


----------



## arcticsid (May 10, 2010)

I kind of wondered that myself. I personally go with the PA myself, but refer to it as the SG. Good question.


----------



## seth8530 (May 10, 2010)

I swear that they all got it wrong. I Thinks that me and you's are the only sane ones here


----------



## arcticsid (May 10, 2010)

Sane or true drunks, I speak for myself, but a qualified assumption! LOL


----------



## seth8530 (May 10, 2010)

Haha, thats a thought lol. perhaps both? Im going to get to the bottom of this. It does not make sense at all to use a stupid series of digits when the logical solution is just on the other side of the hydrometer


----------



## arcticsid (May 10, 2010)

Just started a thread about it.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 10, 2010)

As Wade always says "would you two go get a room" LMAO


----------



## seth8530 (May 10, 2010)

Lol, i think if we got locked in a room that one of us would end up dieng in the name of science (ehem milk wine experiment gone wrong). I did some reading and yea, it looks like the only really good way to make sure fermentation is going is by hydrometer. i think im gona put some more yeast energizer in though to be on the safe side.


----------



## arcticsid (May 10, 2010)

Sorry Seth, Leanne beat you to it, you're gonna have to get your own room. No wine glasses to the wall either. Wierdo. LMAO now!!


----------



## arcticsid (May 10, 2010)

Nutrient is more important than energizer, one is food, one is vitamins, they obviously go hand in hand but if you had to add only one, I would go with the nutrient.


----------



## seth8530 (May 10, 2010)

hhaha rofl fine. Ill just have my own "party" and no listening in on my room either -_-. 

ive already added nutrient in the form of tomatoe paste, so im gona add a pinch more energizer. Ill check the gravity in the morning and see what its doing.


----------



## arcticsid (May 10, 2010)

Just keep in mind that when you were young and wanted a puppy dog, your parents said you"had to take care of it".

Same here, we expect you to drink all these experiments yourself first.

Just because we support your efforts doesn't mean we will be lining up for the tasting. You first!! LOL


----------



## seth8530 (May 10, 2010)

Trust me, i do plenty of tasting lol. none of this is lethal anyways. speaking of taking care of my pet yeasties im doing my best to feed them all the foods that they need to eat and not just sugary junkfood.


----------



## arcticsid (May 10, 2010)

Nutrients are real important. Especially with things that don't have alot naturally, citrus, flowers, etc.

Wade said we are not suppose to ask, but he's not here. Where are you? I'm guessing Missouri, or maybe Iowa.


----------



## seth8530 (May 10, 2010)

yea, that is true. i might add some b vitamens to the must. So why would you guess missiori or Iowa? Im in south east Tennessee BTW. but im originally from south Mississippi.


----------



## arcticsid (May 10, 2010)

i should have guessed by the accent.


----------



## seth8530 (May 10, 2010)

Is my spoken accent so strong that it even manages to somehow make its way across the written language too? oh my lol


----------



## arcticsid (May 10, 2010)

Leannes accent comes through in the written language too, so does OhBeary and even Allie when you get her mad enough.


----------



## seth8530 (May 10, 2010)

If i dont mind risking the wrath of the forum gods, what part of the country is leannes from?


----------



## arcticsid (May 10, 2010)

She is North of London. I guessed that by looking under her avatar when she posts.

Besides I have spoke to her on the phone many times, and I can't imagine anyone being able to fake that accent. LOL


----------



## Leanne (May 10, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> She is North of London. I guessed that by looking under her avatar when she posts.
> 
> Besides I have spoke to her on the phone many times, and I can't imagine anyone being able to fake that accent. LOL



Or the fact that we are getting married honey?


----------



## seth8530 (May 10, 2010)

Haha lol, the accent tells all. So she too is into wine making? That sounds like a pretty sweet deal to me. Here is post 100 for me. May this be the first of many set of hundred post i make here.


----------



## arcticsid (May 10, 2010)

Sorry seth, you don't get sheet for 100 posts. Try again next month.

Leanne is actually one of the most experienced makers in the whole forum.

I keep trying to get her to practice an American accent, we could have tons of laughs when she gets here next month.


----------



## seth8530 (May 10, 2010)

waiit a minute.... She is leaving north england for an icebox? whoa, Whose idea was that lol? I wish i knew some chick wine makers ):


----------



## arcticsid (May 10, 2010)

Go figure huh? She says she likes the cold. Wait till December and it gets -50F. Too late now, I already told her the winters here were mild. I figure I will hide her passport before it gets that cold!!!!

It wasn't an idea. It is an obsession.

LOL


----------



## seth8530 (May 10, 2010)

All i can say is congrats. You truely are blessed to of found someone you love that you can share such a rich hobby with. 

And here i was thinking that 0 degreess with windchill was cold in TN


----------



## arcticsid (May 10, 2010)

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6875

I had to lie about making wine for months just to get her to talk to me.

And yeah, at 0F we are still wearing t shirts.


----------



## arcticsid (May 10, 2010)

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3300

Have you posted in this thread yet?

You will be entered to win a large prize. Noone has actually ever won it but its fun to post in it all the same.


----------



## seth8530 (May 10, 2010)

What do you mean lie about wine making? And im reading the thread right now, its quite long but ill make my through it lol. anyways not my fault im not part polar bear like you crazy alaskans


----------



## arcticsid (May 10, 2010)

I'm not crazy, I'm insane. I was crazy 31 years ago when I came here. Today I am certifiably insane. LMAO!


----------



## seth8530 (May 10, 2010)

hahaha, I learn more towards In-pyscho-sane than i do crazy lol. I love all this experimentation. Shame i cant trust sending the milk wine over to alaska lol.


----------



## arcticsid (May 10, 2010)

No worries. Share it with your friends.


----------



## seth8530 (May 10, 2010)

I think ill just tell them that ive figured out how to make wine from mountain dew or something lol No way im telling em what it is.


----------



## seth8530 (May 11, 2010)

Ok, all but one of my bottles stalled out on me ) : .. all i was left with was the half gallon of juicey juice bottle.. the bottle had a lot of tomatoe paste in it..., coinceandense.. i think not!

So here is what i did.. I reblended all of them and i used the half gallon container as a giant starter ( hell yea! i used my noggin)

My new blend is. 

Grean tea bottle PA is 18ish
diet coke PA is 16.5
yellow lemon tea is 15% PA
grape juicy juice PA is 17.5 ish
mango JJ is 17.8 ish

Im hoping that these new blends with lower starting sugar content should do much better. BTW guys im sorry about filling this whole thread up with gossip and fun talk lol


----------



## myakkagldwngr (May 12, 2010)

The tomato paste is defintely a nutrient that is recommended on another forum. 
I'm not sure if that small amount will have any effect on the taste of the SkeeterPee. 
I like my S-Pee the way it tastes, sure would hate to taste the tomato paste.


----------



## seth8530 (May 13, 2010)

Im hoping that the tomatoe paste flavor will pretty much disapeer soon after the sugars in it goes away


----------



## seth8530 (May 20, 2010)

Well, i checked on them today and they all seem to be bubbiling happily away. Im going to Europe next friday so im really excited about that. When i come back these should all be done cooking


----------



## seth8530 (Jun 27, 2010)

the only 2 ones still going are the gallon sized carboys.. The others finished sweet but not awfully so. around 13 percent alcohol. Im hoping that the gallon sized fermenters will pulll thru.


----------

